# Photoshop CS: Ausgedruckte Schrift in schlechter Qualität



## Decomposition (7. Februar 2007)

Hallo!

Seit Kurzem habe ich ein seltsames Problem mit Photoshop. Wenn ich in einer Grafik Text habe und diese Grafik ausdrucke, ist die Textqualität (und nur diese!) sehr schlecht - verschwommen und verpixelt. Wenn ich mit Word Text ausdrucke, ist die Qualität wie immer sehr gut. Woran könnte das liegen?

Liebe Grüße
Markus


----------



## Michael Aringer (8. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

pauschal kann ich hier wenig sagen, da hier nicht viel über das konkrete Beispiel gesagt wurde. Solange Vektoren im Spiel sind, sollte alles gestochen scharf gedruckt werden (bei entsprechender Druckqualität). Wurde der Textlayer jedoch mit dem Bild vereint, dann ist er nun nicht mehr in Vektordaten verfügbar, was bedeutet, dass nun die tatsächliche Auflösung des Bildes eine größere Rolle spielt. Selbst, wenn das ganze Bild pixelig ist, fällt es meist besonders bei Schriftelementen auf, da hier die Lesbarkeit stärker von der Schärfe abhängt.

Bilder selbst sieht unser Gehirn oft nur zu 10% und addiert anschließend die restlichen 90% durch Vorstellungskraft (außer wir sehen genauer hin). Durch diesen Trick kann unser Gehirn komplexe Bildinformationen zwar schneller verarbeiten, es kann sich jedoch auch selbst leichter betrügen.

Servus, Michael


----------



## Decomposition (8. Februar 2007)

Der Textlayer liegt völlig frei, deswegen verstehe ich ja den Qualitätsverlust überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Michael Aringer (8. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

dann müsste ich tatsächlich mehr über das Problem wissen, am einfachsten wäre es natürlich, wenn es ein Bild zum betrachten gäbe...

Servus, Michael


----------



## Decomposition (8. Februar 2007)

Ein Bild würde dir ja nicht wirklich viel nützen, es geht ja um die Qualität nach dem Druck.

Es ist einfach so: Ich drucke das Wort "Test" mit Word aus, Schriftart Blackadder ITC, Größe 24 - gestochen scharfe Qualität. Ich drucke das Wort "Test" mit Photoshop, gleiche Schriftart und -größe - ich bekomme ein unscharfes Bild.


----------



## Nil18 (8. Februar 2007)

Wie siehts denn in der Druckvoransicht aus?


----------



## Decomposition (8. Februar 2007)

Naja, da kann man ja nicht viel erkennen. Allgemein ist die Schrift, wenn sie recht klein ist, auf dem Bildschirm durch das Antialiasing ohnehin recht verpixelt, ist ja logisch. Mir scheint es, als würde PS das ganze genauso verpixelt ausdrucken wie es auf dem Bildschirm zu sehen ist - Word hingegen verbessert die Qualität im Druck ...

Mir ist das wirklich schleierhaft.


----------



## Michael Aringer (8. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

ich fürchte ich weiß jetzt worum es hier geht. Word verbessert beim Druck gar nichts, hier wird einfach die maximale dpi-Zahl des Druckers ausgenutzt, da Word mit Vektoren-Schriften arbeitet. Photoshop hingegen ist ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm und damit auf Pixel eingeschossen. Will man nun ein schärferes Bild, so sollte man auch die Auflösung auf ca. 300dpi raufsetzen!

Servus, Michael


----------



## Decomposition (8. Februar 2007)

Genau daran lag's! Mit 300dpi bekomme ich gestochen scharfe Bilder.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Michael Aringer (8. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

es freut mich, dass ich helfen konnte!

Servus, Michael


----------

